# ModernAngler's Fish Fry



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am going to share my recipe for a superb fish fry I make.

First thing I do with my fillets is lay them out and liberally sprinkle seasoned salt on them. I only do one side. Don't want to over salt the fish.

Next, take McCormick brand Cracker Meal (or your usual cracker meal brand). Pour the meal into a pan you will use normally for breading. Add 2 tbsp. flour to the cracker meal. 

Take the seasoned salt, and liberally sprinkle it onto the cracker meal. About a measured amount of 1/2 tbsp. 

Heres the fun part. Get out your garlic powder and sprinkle it into the breading mix liberally. About 2 tbsp. worth. Maybe more depending on how much garlic you like.

Now for a final touch, add some black pepper to the mix and you are finished with the breading. Make sure you mix the breading well.

Crack an egg or two into a bowl and add a about a tbsp. of half/half milk. 

Beat the egg and milk together. 

Take your fillets, run them in the egg, and roll them around in the cracker meal. Don't put the mix in a bag and shake the fillets around in it. You will ruin the breading mix. 

Fry in peanut oil and ENJOY!

A side I like to eat the fish with is yellow rice. I will pour some Tabasco sauce into the water after I pour the rice in to simmer. The sauce will cook into the rice and you will have a delectable spicy rice to have with your fried fish!


Tight Lines! (And in this case Full Bellies!)
~Doug


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds interesting , especially the spicy rice deal.
now i gotta check out whats fresh at the market and try this for tonight.


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Excellent! Best thing to do is to just do all the breading additives by feeling. Let your instinct tell you how much to put in really. I only gave measurements for everything just to be "safe" because I probably add more garlic and pepper than I actually said. 

The spicy rice is AMAZING to have with any kind of fish really, but I have found its perfect with both fried and my Caribbean baked seatrout which I will post about later on. 

Merry Christmas!

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------

